# Critique my riding please (english riding)



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

So, the background story.  I've started riding 2 years ago, but I rode rarely, like 1-2 times a month in the summer. I've started more seriously this summer. Now I ride more often but I don't have a fixed schedule. I ride when I have the occasion. Working at a horse shelter gives you the opportunity to ride a lot of horses. But the bad part it's that they are not really broke. All the horses that I've ridden were green broke. They are very tolerant so they put up with my awful riding all the time. They didn't throw me off deliberately yet. :lol: But they tend to be stubborn, they often try to do what they want because they can. I can't fight with them all the time because I don't have a solid sit yet and I don't really know how to make them do what I want. 

This is a photo from this summer. You can see how incorrect was my posture in the saddle at a trot. 









Those are 1-2 months old

















Those are recent, one week ago. I've started to take lessons at a riding centre. The mare that I ride it's very well schooled, she knows her business and she's very calm. She's a lipizzaner. Holly (her name) is the first broke horse that I've ridden so it's a big difference for me. Everything seems to be very easy.

































I don't really understand why I can't post the trot without rising so much from the saddle. When I'm in the saddle I have the impression that I don't rise from the saddle so much, but in the photos my moves seems to be exaggerated. 








Galloping - I have yet a lot to work at it. I can't find out how to keep my legs in a correct position. I tend to grab the horse with the legs. And I loose the stirrups all the time. I can't understand how should I keep the stirrups. If I try to do it I put pressure in the stirrup and I tend to bounce on the saddle a lot. If I don't keep the stirrups it's more easy for me to maintain contact with the saddle. 


















Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Well I would just like to ask where is your hard hat? It is so dangerous to ride without one! Especially if you ride dangerous horses.


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

Since you already know what you're doing wrong in the older pictures, I'm just going to do the ones from a week ago.

Picture #1:It's hard to critique this one because it looks like she's putting her head down and pulling against the reins. For future reference though, your elbows should be by your sides. 

Picture #2: Your hands should be thumbs up, not flat like that. It looks like you are bracing against your feet and that's why your legs are splayed out like that.

Picture #3: Once again with the hands. You're also posting on the wrong diagonal. A simple way to remember diagonals (in a ring) is to "rise and fall with the leg on the wall". You don't have to rise that much out of the saddle. In this picture you are just standing on the stirrups. 

Picture #4: Wrong diagonal, hands. Very nice straight back though!

Picture #5: You already know about the posting. Now get those thumbs up and close your fingers. 

Picture #6: You really shouldn't be cantering or galloping until you can master the lower gaits first. You lose your stirrups because you put your legs back and your heels come up. Working alot in two-point will help you balance on your irons more and keep those heels down and your leg in the correct position. Your body hasn't figured out how to move with the horse yet. If you are cantering and you don't have a solid lower leg, you will bounce all over the place. Riders just learning how to canter should always do so from the two-point position first until they get a feel for the rhythm of the gait. 

Good luck!


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Okay I'm not going to critique anything. Just wanted to give you some advice on your legs and losing your stirrups when galloping.

I'd be willing to bet when you canter/gallop that you are gripping with your knees for balance. When you grip with your knees you lose your shoulder hip heel line, and you cant maintain keeping your heels down and ball of the foot in the stirrup. That is why you are losing your stirrups. You need to push that heel right down and stretching out your calf muscle to make it strong, and by doing this you correctly you wont be able to grip with your knee and you wont lose your stirrup


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Sarahandlola: You're right about the helmet. I use one only when I'm trail riding. And I don't have my own helmet yet. This riding centre didn't asked me to carry one so that's why I don't have one. 
kcscott85: Thanks a lot. The information is very useful. I've found out some new mistakes with your help. 
Picture #2: The advice with the thumbs up is very simple to fallow. I didn't even noticed how my hands are.
Picture #3: This is harder to understand. I will ask my instructor about it because it seems to be hard for me to understand how to find out the corect diagonal while posting.  I've never thought about this. 
Picture #6: I feel the same. I know that I can't sit and post the trot properly but my instructor tells me that it's time to learn the canter. He said that I should practice the sitting trot next time because it will come easier for me to canter after I sit the trot correctly. 
I've saw that the 2 point position isn't very used here. It used only when you want to do some jumps. Then they'll teach you that position. If you don't want to jump they don't explain it to you. I've done by myself some trotting in 2 point position and it seems to be ok. But I'm scared to try it at a canter .


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Becca93: You're perfectly right about this one. I'm gripping with my knees to maintain myself on the horse. This is what they've told me to do. When I'm concentrating to hold my knees I can't find out how should I keep that stirrup. If I'm putting pressure in the stirrup I lose the contact with my knees.  So I don't know what should I do.


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

That's strange that they don't teach you two point. Its not only used for jumping, it's a great way to solidify your lower leg. When we sit in the saddle it's easy to sit there and not put much weight on our irons, but that will cause you to bounce around and lose your balance. You want to not only be sitting on top of the horse, but all around it and you can only do that with your legs. I would ask your instructor to teach you two point. Once you build up enough muscle to be able to stay in two point, then I would canter. Another reason to begin cantering in two point is that's its easy on your horse. If you don't know how to sit the canter, then you're bouncing all over his back, which hurts. While all instructors have their own style of teaching, I think that this one is really rushing you. Sadly, alot of these places are in the business to make money and because alot of beginners quit when it's not "exciting enough", they don't teach you the proper way to ride, they just let you go faster and faster. I would suggest finding an instructor that can teach you the proper way to ride without worrying that every ride is more exciting than the last. It worries me that they are letting you canter without even knowing diagonals at a trot as that is the first thing you should learn when posting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

I just read your post to Becca and you should NOT be gripping with your knees. They told you wrong on that one. Gripping with your knees hinders your ability to communicate with your horse, and, as you've seen, causes you to lose your stirrups. Your entire leg should be softly against the horse, following the movement of it's barrel as it swings from side to side. Your heels should be down, which will prevent you from losing the stirrup.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

kcscott85: You're right. But in the area we don't have a lot of great instructors. The instructors from the horse shelter where I'm volunteering had explained me this thing with the diagonals. I've read now on the internet and I've understood what you said, to look at the outside leg of the horse and rise when that leg is forward and sit when that leg is back. They explained it to me but every time while I trotted through the arena they said nothing about me being on the wrong diagonal. So I thought that what I was doing was right and I didn't thought about diagonals. I'll be more careful next time.
I have the same problem with the diagonals at the canter too. I don't understand how to look for the corect lead so I'm often counter cantering. But this is another thing. They tell me when I'm in counter canter but they don't tell me when I'm on the wrong diagonal while trotting.


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

I really wouldn't be worrying about canter leads right now. I would focus on being able to trot on the correct diagonal. In the beginning it's ok to watch the shoulder to check to see if you're on the correct diagonal but you want to be able to feel the correct diagonal. While at the sitting trot say "up" every time you feel your outside hip go up. Then begin rising when you say "up". 

The reason diagonals are so importan is because it helps the horse balance through turns. Posting on the incorrect one can unbalance your horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

thanks, now I understand why it's so important. I will me more careful at this. Next time when I'll be doing a lot of sitting trot I'll be working at guessing/finding the right diagonal. I really appreciate your advices.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

I wouldnt worry too much about diagonals at this point. Yes they are important but I think finding a good seat and a strong leg position and not losing your stirrups is more important. 

It is physically not possible to grip with your knees and have your lower leg/foot in the correct position. Try it. I am having similar issues at the moment. I think if you fix your leg/seat you will have much more confidence and security in the saddle because you wont be losing your stirrups.

But good for you for taking our advice so well


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

You definitely want some contact with your knee, but gripping with your upper thigh and some with your calf with stabilize you a lot more. 

Though, not to pick a fight with anyone. In my opinion horse diagonals are kind of like which side of the road you drive on. It varies by country, and there's not really a "right" way. As long as you're following the country's rules (not driving on the wrong side of the road) you'll be fine. It can throw a horse off if you post on the "wrong" diagonal if it's been ridden only by people posting on the "right" side because it builds muscles in accordance to that movement. We had a kid up from Puerto Rico or the Dominican Republic. I can't remember. He could ride a temperamental horse over a four foot fence, but insisted on posting on the "wrong" diagonal. The horses weren't really any the worse for it. As long as you're consistent and aren't flopping around all over the place you won't _seriously_ throw the horse off balance. It's definitely good to learn to recognize though for showing purposes.

Also just a word of caution, if the horse is that trained, I wonder why it has what looks to be side reins that should be used for lounging? And cranked pretty tight too. I'd be concerned. If it has a head throwing throwing problem, having it cranked down like that whenever it's being ridden could cause it to be a ticking time bomb. It could explode into a bucking fit one day out of frustration.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

first off get a helmet, proper riding boots and apparel. Unsafe. relax your shoulders and knees.

Also where is this barn and who is the trainer? 
Id like to know why they wouldnt make you wear a helmet or boots


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

RomanticLyric, diagonals are nothing like which side of the road you drive in in different countries, there IS a reason for rising when the outside shoulder comes forward. 
If you know your trot footfalls, you will know that the legs move in diagonal pairs, so the outside hind with the inside fore, inside hind with the outside fore. With that in mind, when the outside fore comes forward, what is the inside hind doing? it is coming forward. If you are sitting when the outside fore/inside hind are forward, you are essentially 'crushing' the inside hind, making it far more difficult for the horse to bring that leg under itself. If you ride when the outside fore/inside hind come forward, then you are going to be in a much better position to encourage that inside hind to swing under the horse's, and your own, centre of gravity. 
This is why it is advisable to start a green horse/green rider/horse coming back into work, only in rising trot, not sitting trot. The horse's back must be developed enough, with the strength to swing the inside hind under its centre of gravity, before the rider attempts to sit on the horse's back without rising. 
Also re gripping with the knee and thigh. A gripping knee and thigh blocks the horse through the shoulder, reducing it's potential to step 'out' of the forehand and also makes it very difficult when you begin lateral movement as the horse cannot get enough mobility in the shoulders. A good dressage rider will have a very loose knee and thigh, and use the lower leg not to grip but to occasionally give an aid, then become quiet again. Balance comes from the seat, no where else. If a rider cannot balance using their seat, yes they may use the lower leg if needed, but I would be lunging the rider with no reins and stirrups, and doing a variety of exercises to promote an independent seat before progressing to anything else. 

As for a critique for the Op - sorry got off track 
I will only critique the most recent photo's as they are most relevant.

Photo 1: I definitely prefer your elbows to be in front of your ribcage than behind as was shown in one of your older photos, but now you have to try and think about allowing the elbows to slide back a little, and 'hang' off your shoulder - Imagine that your elbows are resting on your hips, that is where they should stay. You are lovely and upright in the saddle, sitting well on the triangle (2 seat bones and pubic bone) of your seat and the leg appears relatively relaxed. My biggest suggestion would be to try and bring your lower leg a little further back, so as to establish the correct 'ear, shoulder, hip, heel' line through your body. To to this, think of 'kneeling' your weight into your heels rather than pushing them down. If you are crouching/kneeling on the ground, if your lower legs are in front of your hips, you will fall backwards, so think of that feeling when you are riding. 

Photo 2: You appear a little tense through your upper body in this one. Take a few deep breaths and relax  Let your shoulders roll back and drop, maybe try wiggling them around a bit to loosen up. 
Roll your hands so that your thumbs are on top - if your hands face palm down you will not be able to maintain a consistent and light contact with the bit. 

Photo 3, 4 and 5: When you are rising to the trot, try to feel the horse 'push' you forwards out of the saddle, rather than pushing yourself up from the knees. Although you would think that the rising trot is going to take some effort from you, to rise straight up and down, it is not actually an action that is created from the legs, but rather from your hips. Think more so of a 'pelvis thrust' motion than and up and down motion. By pushing the pelvis forward and allowing the horse to push you out of the saddle, rising trot actually takes minimal effort from the rider and the rise should barely come out of the saddle. The closer you are to the saddle, the more influence you will have over the horse's back and hind legs. Another problem that comes from 'over rising' and rising from the knees/stirrups is that you may be left 'behind the motion' of the horse, by the time you get back to the saddle the second diagonal pair of legs has already started to move and you will find it very difficult to maintain a rhythm. 
As I explained above, before I began your critique, there are also implications on the horse of gripping with the knees and upper thighs. Your knees and thighs should be almost floppy, and the calves should have no more pressure on the horse's sides than a wet towel draped over the horse's ribs. The only time knees/thighs should be used as an aid, is to slow a horse that is rushing (closing the knees and thighs slightly, blocks the shoulder movement and most horses will slow to this pressure), and to turn - i.e. when I ride a turn on the haunches, I will apply outside thigh and open my inside knee to the point that if I look down I can see my stirrup leather. This gives the horse a clear indication of which direction I wish it to take - say I open my left knee, close my right thigh, I want the horse to turn or move to the left as this is an 'open door' and the right is a 'closed door', and vice versa. 

Photos 6 and 7: As I think someone mentioned previously, you should not be working on canter let alone gallop, until you have better control of your legs and seat. You are loosing your stirrups because you are gripping with the thigh and knee, which draws the heel up and thus the stirrup is lost. 

If I was coaching you, I would put you on the lunge, remove your reins and stirrups and go through a series of exercises with you to improve your balance and ability to relax and stretch the leg down without relying on it for balance. When you have developed and 'independent seat' meaning you do not rely on your legs or reins for balance, then I would return at first your stirrups, and do a lot of work in 2-point position. 2-point is brilliant for developing a stable, and quiet lower leg, as you cannot grip with the knee and thigh. From there I would return your stirrups to a dressage length, return your reins and continue lunging you, but giving you more control of the horse until I felt you were secure enough in your position to come back off the lunge and we could begin to improve the horse's way of going, creating a 'rider' not a 'passenger'.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

First of all about the canter/gallop distinction. OP is in Romania (fairly sure) so a language barrier may exist. I assume she means canter.
I know it is a riding school and not your horse, however see if it is possible to ride the horse in a snaffle and not a pelham (it appears this is what the horse is in). It is simply kinder on the horse's mouth.
I do appreciate that the horse is in side reins!! The new rider should not be involved in the control of the horse's head!!

I like your leg position. For your level of riding it is important that the details are not focused on too heavily. The MOST important and BASIC thing that should be focused on in the beginning of ANY riding career, regardless of saddle type or discipline is THE SEAT. THIS is what is lacking in North American instruction!!!!! Although the leg is a bit forward THE SEAT is correct. It is always possible to correct leg position later on as it requires far more strength.
For right now all you need to focus on is your seat - finding your balance, being soft on the horse's mouth and not using your reins for balance.




From what I see - your instruction is very good and correct from this school you are at. Once you have developed an independent seat can you start training for either the jumping or dressage disciplines specifically. Good luck!!


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

It is in that different countries have different rules about both things. I still don't see that it should make that big of a difference. I've tried to visualize what you've said about the inside hind being "crushed" but, meh, maybe I just need some more time to think about it.

When I said have some contact with the knee, I was saying that it shouldn't be off the saddle. I have that difficult sometime where there will be actual visual space between my knee and the saddle, mostly on saddles without knee pads. I just didn't want the OP to get the idea that her knee should be flapping the wind. That's what I meant by contact. I ride hunters and western, so as for thigh gripping, well, in my experience, you've got to grip somewhere and if you grip too much with the calf on some horses it can cause them to take off.

Also, I could be wrong, but I think when the OP says "gallop" she means canter. A lot of foreigners I've come into contact with have trouble making that distinction.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Maybe its just a difference of disciplines. But I've always taught students to rise with the outside shoulder, or you will be overloading the inside hind when it's trying to get off the ground. Some horses it doesn't overly bother, but there are many that will significantly short step with the inside hind if the rider is on the incorrect diagonal. 

As for the gripping thigh, again, it may just be a difference of disciplines. But you would be amazed at the difference in a half pass with the thigh gripped compared to the thigh loose!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

About the posting diagonals thing - many clinicians encourage posting on the "wrong diagonal" to increase straightness and balance. As far as I'm concerned all 120lbs of me is on the horse regardless of if I'm sitting in the saddle or standing in the stirrups. If I'm balanced I'm going to be positively affecting the horse no matter how I'm posting just like if you're unbalanced it doesn't matter where you are in the saddle or rising/sitting posting cycle, you're going to be throwing the horse off.
To me, diagonals are just semantics and something I pay attention to only to please my coach and the judges. At home I ride around on whatever diagonal I so choose. Half the time I do my warm ups in a waltzing post (rise two, sit one or sit two, rise one) anyways.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I will swap diagonals on a more advanced horse Anebel, for the reasons you described re balance and straightness, but as I posted previously, with a green horse that has not developed sufficient muscling to carry the rider and bring the hinds under for an extended period of time, the diagonal can really throw a horse out of balance and short step it. I like to give as much encouragement for those hind legs to really step under when starting with a green horse, rather than put more pressure on by loading the inside hind from the get-go.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Kayty said:


> I will swap diagonals on a more advanced horse Anebel, for the reasons you described re balance and straightness, but as I posted previously, with a green horse that has not developed sufficient muscling to carry the rider and bring the hinds under for an extended period of time, the diagonal can really throw a horse out of balance and short step it. I like to give as much encouragement for those hind legs to really step under when starting with a green horse, rather than put more pressure on by loading the inside hind from the get-go.


Yes but we are talking about a green rider  
And even on a green horse half the time I might as well be standing on my head in the saddle. When you stand in the stirrups your weight does not magically disappear - it just transfers to the bars of the saddle through the stirrup leathers. The horse's balance is dependent on the riders balance - not their posting diagonal.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Oops sorry getting carried away and forgot that we're in a beginner's critique thread! 

I'm a bit of a nazi for diagonals on greenies, I want to make it as easy as possible for them to find their balance and allow that inside hind through, and yes although your weight is still there, it is not directly on the horse's back. When the inside hind swings through the back dips slightly to that side when the back is swinging, thus if you are in the saddle at that moment you're going to have more weight transferring to that hind leg. 

But yes I do agree with what you're saying, but in my experience with green horses, they do travel better behind when the rider is rising on the correct diagonal, and keeping their weight lightly over the horse's back.


----------



## wheeler4x4 (Dec 10, 2010)

One thing I noticed that no one else seems to have pointed out is your stirrups look a little short, which could be why you are posting so high. I also agree that you need to get more experience at walk/trot before you are moving on the the canter/gallop. Your posture is very good though, nice straight back, and I think if you work with your arms and hands a little bit, your upper body will look great. 

One thing that I think is ridiculous is that you are not required to wear boots. That is irresponsible on the instructor's part. You should always wear boots with a heel when riding with stirrups, as without the heel, sneakers easily slip through the stirrup and if you were to fall your foot could get caught in the stirrup and you could get dragged. 

I wish you best of luck, also read lots of horse books/articles on how to better your position, how to ride better. I consider myself an experienced rider but I am always reading articles about how I can change my position or technique to get better results.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

@Anebel and Kayty - I was always taught that we use those diagonals so we are sitting when it is best to ask for canter? 

@dammedEvans - when you canter, think about growing tall rather than gripping. I have the exact problem myself - once I lose a stirrup I can suddenly magically sit the canter perfectly. It looks like you are leaning forward a little, which is my problem too. Sit tall and sit back and trust your bum to hold you there


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Damned Evans,
I think that you have the potential to be a very elegant rider. You received some really expert advice and mostly I would say the same thing.

I agree that you should not be galloping quite yet. You should ask to have lunge line lessons, without stirrups. Get a helmet and boots. You deserve it!

lengthen your stirrups ONE, no more.

Let your lower body (pelvis) be more free to follow the movement of the horse. That, along with the other ideas of the the above posters, will help you keep your stirrups at canter/gallop.


----------



## iJump (May 1, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but if posting on the wrong diagonal would cause your horse to be unbalanced and short step from 'crushing' the inside hind then wouldn't the sitting trot have the same affect and therefore also be bad for your horse?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

ijump - read my posts, it is explained. A green horse WILL struggle with the sitting trot unless its freakishly strong in the back form the word go. The rising trot is used until the horse can engage it's hind quarters, swing the back and work into a connection, at which time muscle over the back and hindquarters is developing until the horse is strong enough to carry the rider for short bursts of sitting trot, gradually building to longer periods until all trot work is sitting.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Pic 4: Holy hyperflexion!! Hoping it was an off moment when the horse decided to bob his head....

You're looking a lot better in the more recent photos, keep it up!


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

*Thanks a lot*

*@ Becca93* : Thanks a lot. I will try to not grip so much with my knees next time. I know that it will be hard because I rely a lot on my knees in keeping my balance while riding. 

*@ RomanticLyric* : I think that I understand your point here. The thing is to keep permanent contact with the saddle through my knees but not rely only on them to maintain my balance and not put a lot of pressure through them. I will really try this. 
I don't know why they use side reins with this mare. I saw that they use them with all their lesson horses. I don't think that all of them have problem with throwing their heads in the air. We use side reins with our horses at the horse shelter only if they really have a problem with star gazing but otherwise we don't use them. I will ask this next time. 

*@ xXEventerXx :* Here in Romania riding isn't really a common thing and we don't have so many riding centres. Because of that when you go to ride they don't usually ask you to wear a helmet or to have boots or proper apparel for riding (they don't really want to scare their costumers) . If you can ride in jeans and sneakers it's perfect. I was told before on other occasion to buy a pair of boots because it will come easier for me while riding. I will buy one eventually when I'll have some money for it. Thanks for pointing this out. 

*@ Kayty :* All that you're saying about diagonals really make sense. It seems logical to be that way if you're thinking at it. First I didn't knew that posting in a specific way had a reason. I was thinking that it is for the horses comfort but I didn't thought how it's working. Thanks for explaining this. I think that horses can deal with the way you're posting but if you can help them and make it easy for them you should try to do it. This is way many riders do more posting trot than sitting trot, to help the horse. I will really pay more attention at it. I didn't even know that I was doing it wrong before because no one told me before. 

And about gripping with my knee. I understood what you and others are telling me. And I know that for me it will be a little difficult to do it because I was used to it like this. And I was thought like this. From the first times when I was on a horse everyone told me to grip with my knees at tight as I can. The idea was if I put a piece of paper between my knee and the knee roll the paper should stay in its place without falling off. So the knees hurt me after a ride like this in the beginning. Now I developed my muscles and it came easier now do keep my knees in contact with the knee rolls on the saddle. This is why I think that I rise so much from the saddle, because I push myself up using the knees. I learned with some practice to not push myself so much using the stirrups but I think that I still do it in a way or another. 
I can post the trot, sit the trot and even canter without the stirrups. I do the sitting trot well without the stirrups but I can't do it with the stirrups at all, I lose them like I do at the canter. So I think that I've learned the wrong way from the beginning. 
_
"Let your shoulders roll back and drop_" this I will consider my biggest problem sometimes. I don't know why it comes so hard for me to do it. It may be an explanation but I'm not sure. When I've started riding I've started on green horses that used to fight the rider all the time. They were all very hard mouthed so we needed to use a lot of pressure while riding. I am not a trainer and for sure I was not at all back then. I didn't knew all that I know today about riding so I thought that it's normal and if the horse doesn't listen you should apply more force on the reins. So to apply more force on the reins I was bringing my shoulders forward because I thought I was having more control over the horse. This may be a cause because I became use to it. Now I don't apply to much pressure on the reins because I use leg aids too. Back then I didn't knew about leg aids neither the horses. 
Thanks a lot, I find your post very useful and really appreciate it. 

*@ ~*~anebel~*~ :* Yes, in Romania we use just walk, trot and gallop. We don't have the term canter, canter is called just slow gallop. Though I try when writing on this forum to make the distinction between canter and gallop. I was using the term gallop because I was feeling that what I've done was gallop. It didn't seemed to be slow to be a canter. From the horses back I can't really tell if I am cantering or galloping but I know that the canter should be slower. This was not slow at all. I know that I was supposed to canter the horse but Holly was faster than what I've wanted and I couldn't concentrate to slow her down. I was trying to find my balance and to keep my legs straight. 
Yes the horse is in a pelhem, not sure why it's so. I don't really like to interfere with the instructor's decision so I didn't questioned this thing. 

Thanks a lot for the advice, it's very useful for me now. I don't want to start jumping or dressage because I don't have the means for this. For now all that I tray is to be a decent rider and to know what I'm asking from the horse that I'm riding. I don't want to cause the horse discomfort while I'm riding him. 

*@ wheeler4x4 : *I thought that the stirrups are ok for me. You are not the only one telling me that my stirrups are a bit short. I tend to prefer them shorter but I think that this is because I keep my leg a bit forward as Anebel said. I really try to ride with the stirrups longer that I prefer and I will get used to it sometime. Thanks a lot for pointing this out again. 
Yes, I know that it's safer to use boots while riding. I will buy myself a pair of boots as soon as I'll have some money. I've ridden in all kinds of shoes, even flip-flops and barefoot. Barefoot was useful thought because I didn't relied to much on the stirrups. :lol: It was uncomfortable so I couldn't put to much pressure in them.

*@ Chiilaa :* Thanks, I will try this. It's easier for me to canter without stirrups too. I don't really know if my bum is that cooperating :lol: but I will give it a try. 
tinyliny: Thanks a lot. I've received more advices than what I've hoped for. I'm really happy because of it. 
I have some problem with letting my pelvis free to move. My pelvis is quite rigid. I think that I should do more sitting trot. It was very helpful in the past so I think that I should work on it more. 

*@ Equiniphile : *She is not always like this. She's putting her head down and pulling against the reins sometimes. This was one of those moments. And she keeps her head down while resting to escape the pressure form the side reins. I really don't like riding with side reins but they use them for whatever reason and I'm feeling that it's not my business to question it because I'm not very knowledgeable myself. 
Thanks alot. 


http://www.horseforum.com/horse-rid...ng-please-english-riding-73305/#ixzz18PQc9TgQ​

Thanks a lot for the advice and input. I really appreciate it. And sorry if my english is not perfect. If you don't understand something ask me to explain it. It's harder sometimes to express myself more accurately.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

I am pretty sure it is against the law for a riding school not to provide boots and a hat for people who do not have them...And even more so if they do not even attempt to make a rider wear a hat....They would get into so much trouble if something happened to the rider. It seems where you ride is not very professorial?! Have you thought of changing riding schhools?


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Sarahandlola said:


> I am pretty sure it is against the law for a riding school not to provide boots and a hat for people who do not have them...And even more so if they do not even attempt to make a rider wear a hat....They would get into so much trouble if something happened to the rider. It seems where you ride is not very professorial?! Have you thought of changing riding schhools?


It's the same almost everywhere. They can have trouble if a rider falls off and injures himself but in the same time they can't provide helmets for the rider. And if they ask for the rider to carry a helmet they will lose their costumers. Some people came to ride one time on month, or even rarely. If you ask them to buy themselves a helmet it is easier for some of them to quit riding at that centre and going elsewhere. 
A single time I was going for a trail ride at a riding centre and they provided me a helmet to use. They did this with all their riders. 
I use helmets just on trail rides because it seems more dangerous to me. I don't have my own helmet but I have one to use when I need it. 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

D.Evans. You were such a good sport to accept all this advice. Some people are not so able to tolerate so much advice, some of it conflicting with other pieces. I hope you will show us more pictures as you get better, as I am certain you will progress steadily.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

To settle the issue with the head protection, I gladly invite DamnedEvans to drop by my place anytime and pick up my own riding helmet, plus a cup of tea of her choice

I have to clean it though (been laying in the balcony since over an year) and not quite sure how.

Also kindly reminding you of those halfchaps of mine left at the shelter, they really help you, promise.

I have a feeling I won't be using these anymore for quite a long time and by the time I can go back riding you'll probably be a competitive rider yourself.


I'm RL friends with Damnedevans and I confirm that the riding schools in here require only in theory a specific protective set of gear for the rider. 
I have only met 2 such places, 1 was a trail ride center which I suspect had more to do with getting loads of foreign customers and the other one only when the BO was around. Plus, they never had any helmets to lend.

90% of their customers are people who come to ride just once, maybe they come back the second time and that's about it. They do it like a one time curiosity. Hence, they don't buy helmets.
I guess it would be the center's duty to provide them with helmets but .....well I'm not their finance manager.

Not much critique to offer, just 2 pieces of protective gear and loads of praise. I'm really proud of you!
Edit to Add: And last but not least, really proud of your proverbial politeness in handling all sorts of critique If you ever consider a career in diplomacy, you're on the right track with that too


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

@ inyliny : Thank you . I don't have problems in receiving advices or critique. It was very helpful for me to hear all those things about my riding. I will put them in practice whenever I'll have the opportunity. 

@ inaclick : thank you Ina. I hate helmets and I'm a bit sad when I need to use one, but I will get used to it eventually. I think that helmets are the most uncomfortable piece of equipment that I've seen. Sure, they are priceless sometimes and it can save your life, but they could made them more nice and comfortable . 
I'm not really diplomat every time, but you know that I don't like to start a fight. And I really appreciate the advice. I love to receive advice about something, especially about riding. I know that this way I can improve. So it's a great thing .


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

What exactly is the use of draw reins. Isn't it a artificial aid to pretty much force the horses head into carriage? Please correct me if wrong.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

No, that would be an completely incorrect use of draw reins.

Draw reins in the hands of someone who knows what they are doing are a great training device. My trainer used them on my QH, there was nothing forceful about her use whatsoever and they were only used a couple times. Once my horse figured out what my trainer wanted, she no longer needed them.

ANYTHING that is used improperly will not achieve good results.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

It is unfortunate that there are not many riding places of great quality in your area, because honestly your trainer should be telling you all these things about what to grip with etc that everyone here is saying.

I really like your seat position and upper body, I believe you have great potential as well!


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

@ Eliz 
Thank you. Well, we have some riding centres here also, but they have the access restricted. They are only for competitive riders. Besides of those there are also riding centres but they are not so great. And I don't have the possibility to compete in a specific discipline so I just want to learn how to ride correctly.


----------



## amullin (Oct 31, 2010)

*Incorrect to Pull the Horse's Head Down*

I'm Anna Jane White-Mullin, and I've been a registered judge in hunters, hunter seat equitation, and jumpers for more than 30 years. I was interested in your photos and the comments of the other readers, and I'd like to add something important. I noticed that you have photos of horses in draw reins, a running martingale, and what appear to be side reins, all of which are aimed at holding the horses' heads down. I wrote an article about this on my website, annamullin.com, because I think it's an important issue. You can find the article in the "Blog" section of my site. It is entitled, "Draw Reins: The Razor in the Monkey's Hand," not because I'm implying that you ride like a monkey, but because that was a phrase that a famous riding instructor used many years ago when expressing his dismay over the use of draw reins. I hope this article will be helpful to you. Also, it would be helpful if you read two other articles in the "Horse Articles" section--- "Strengthening the Rider's Position" and "With, Behind, and Ahead of the Motion of the Horse." Your position has vastly improved from last summer until now, mainly because you've worked on your lower leg, pressing your heels down to provide better security. That is the beginning of everything good, so hats off to you for your hard work! You may find other useful information in my weekly "Blog," "Horse Articles," and "Horse Videos." Best of luck -- Anna Jane




damnedEvans said:


> So, the background story.  I've started riding 2 years ago, but I rode rarely, like 1-2 times a month in the summer. I've started more seriously this summer. Now I ride more often but I don't have a fixed schedule. I ride when I have the occasion. Working at a horse shelter gives you the opportunity to ride a lot of horses. But the bad part it's that they are not really broke. All the horses that I've ridden were green broke. They are very tolerant so they put up with my awful riding all the time. They didn't throw me off deliberately yet. :lol: But they tend to be stubborn, they often try to do what they want because they can. I can't fight with them all the time because I don't have a solid sit yet and I don't really know how to make them do what I want.
> 
> This is a photo from this summer. You can see how incorrect was my posture in the saddle at a trot.
> 
> ...


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you for your advice. I will read those articles. I think that they will be useful. Though I don't use myself draw reins or side reins. They are used by our trainers and by my instructor. I'm not myself a trainer so I can't really doubt their judgement. I'm not that experienced myself with such things. 
If you can see in that picture with me on the horse with draw reins they are not in my hands. They are adjusted in a way that they don't really interfere with the posture of the horse's head. Draw reins are used just by our trainers with that specific horse. And side reins are used by my instructor with that mare but I don't adjust them myself. 
But it will be useful to read all that information, so thanks a lot.


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

P.S. I've read some articles, they are very helpful and interesting. Great job in writing them.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

First I wanted to say your development as a rider is very obvious. Congratulations. 

I think what you are mostly experiencing is what any beginner rider experiences, except you are an adult and aware of what you are doing wrong. 

Your seat is developing beautifully. What I'd love to see over the next year is you beginning to relax in the gates and things coming naturally. Keeping the stirrups shorter is common for a green rider. Adds a sense of stability, and they aren't forcing you into a chair seat so I have no issues with them. 

Keep your eyes up when riding. When you tip them down your whole upper body follows. 

Like said before, I'm not sure if you're ready to canter/gallop. Perhaps on a very docile horse that plods around so you can get a feel of the motion. I have found that with the canter, doing breathing exercises (singing, counting, etc) can help loosen up your core and allow you to follow the motion. The more relaxed you are the quieter your horse will canter. 

Each trainer has their own theories and knows their horses, they have a reason to put this horse in equipment. I'd def work on a pair of boots. Though I'm a helmet supporter, the boots will help you ride better. They support your ankle and if you get tall boots, keep your legs from bruising. 

Good luck! I look forward to seeing more posts from you.


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

@ MudPaint: Thank you a lot. Your post is very encouraging and helpful. I try my best to ride in a correct way on whatever horse I find. Because I ride on a lot of horses I learned to ride those horses with whatever equipment is needed. As I said I don't use myself draw reins and I rarely ride a horse with side reins. I really don't like to ride a horse with side reins because I like to have the horses head in a more upright position. I saw this mare that I ride now at this riding centre just two times before so I don't even know her personality or her past. That's why I ride her in whatever equipment they brought her to me. 
At the horse shelter where I'm volunteering I know all the horses that I ride and I know their personalities and their problems. I know why our trainers (we have two) use draw reins, running martingale or side reins with a specific horse. But I can't doubt their judgement because I'm not at all more experienced than them. If I was a trainer myself I wouldn't maybe used such things with the horses. Maybe I would have adopted another method of training. But I'm not myself a trainer. 

When I'm on a horse (usually green ones) I usually pay more attention at my position. More exactly at how to maintain a proper position with a horse that often will fight it's rider. So it's a bit more difficult than learning how to ride on a school master. That's why I decided to take some lessons on a well trainer horse. Maybe the horse it's not the best but it's surely better than our very green ones. 

I'm really glad that my position is better than last summer. I tried my best to do this but it's a slow process. Today I've ridden bareback while being longed by someone and after in the arena. I think that this is a great way to develop my balance. I'm still very sour after this but it's a great feeling.

Thanks a lot, I really appreciate it.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

You're welcome. Best of luck. I def think the lessons you're getting are paying off.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

first of all , ride at a riding centre and look around for the right one , a huge stable with a million horses and heated indoor arena might seem good when you see the pictures and you got to visit but it will not be good when you get in the saddle and the instructor is making you do things you do not want to do , take some time and learn to ride then go back to the horse shelter and ride them the first pic is one of the most horrible positions ( no offense ) i have evver seen  okay well in the recent photos you look pretty good so yeah i hope this helps oh and no offense to be mean or anything i just am giving MY advice


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

kcscott85 said:


> Picture #6: You really shouldn't be cantering or galloping until you can master the lower gaits first. You lose your stirrups because you put your legs back and your heels come up. Working alot in two-point will help you balance on your irons more and keep those heels down and your leg in the correct position. Your body hasn't figured out how to move with the horse yet. If you are cantering and you don't have a solid lower leg, you will bounce all over the place. Riders just learning how to canter should always do so from the two-point position first until they get a feel for the rhythm of the gait.
> 
> Good luck!


Agreed. Just remember to keep those thumbs up too. You will get it. I took me FOREVER!! To get the trot down and know which lead I was and everything. But you should focus on getting the trot down first before anything else. It will help you get the canter and the gallop when you learn the trot better. But your posture has improved tons!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

i just want to say to all your places 
YOU or YOUR parent guardian signs a form so that if you fall off then they do not get sued if you get HURT ! but the low down on her stable is , It is not a goood stablle at all !!!!!!!!!! Most stable either let you use one of there helmets ( like mine ) or they require you to have one or you do not ride  you SHOULD not ride at a gallop without a helmet


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

fuadteagan said:


> i just want to say to all your places
> YOU or YOUR parent guardian signs a form so that if you fall off then they do not get sued if you get HURT ! but the low down on her stable is , It is not a goood stablle at all !!!!!!!!!! Most stable either let you use one of there helmets ( like mine ) or they require you to have one or you do not ride  you SHOULD not ride at a gallop without a helmet


For starters, you are in the US, she is not. What is a generally accepted practice or required by law in the US is not necessarily going to be the same in another country, which also includes the mad rush to go sue someone after you get hurt.

Wearing or not wearing a helmet is a personal choice. Some places provide/require them as their Ins. policy, laws or similar requires them to. Other places are not obligated to require them and they leave it up to the individual to decide if they wish to wear one.

You wear communal helmets provided by the barn you ride at. Are you aware that helmets need to be replaced EVERY time someone falls in them? Not to mention that plastic deteriorates over time and even if the helmet has never been used, it still needs to be replaced every so many years. Is your barn doing that? Do they really toss out the helmet every single time someone flops off a lesson horse even if it's not clearly showing signs of damage? If not, those helmets you are praising the virtues of, stand a really good chance of not providing sufficient protection when they are really needed. 

I cannot begin to tell you how many self-righteous, smug people I have met who have plenty to say about those who choose not to wear a helmet while they, themselves are wearing a ancient, slightly cracked, not going to offer any protection whatsoever helmet.

Wearing a helmet is a CHOICE and just because a barn doesn't provide or require them doesn't mean they are a horrid place.


----------

